# Lomac really starts training



## Lomac (Oct 26, 2005)

11/26/05
Weight -173.5 BF% 14
Quit lifting for a while. Now I'm back in full gear again. Gonna start keeping track of my workouts. Wish I had a pic of me a year ago so you all could see the difference.

Clean and Jerk -  145 lbs - thats the one I'm proud of
Bench Press -     180 lbs
Squat -             225 lbs
Deadlift -           265 lbs

Compared to most here these are weak stats. But one year from now I'll be warming up on these.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

Lomac said:
			
		

> 11/26/05
> Weight -173.5 BF% 14
> Quit lifting for a while. Now I'm back in full gear again. Gonna start keeping track of my workouts. Wish I had a pic of me a year ago so you all could see the difference.
> 
> ...


Great attitude  
We all started from scratch.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 27, 2005)

Yep, we were all noobies at one time.  When I first started lifting, I could barely do 70 lb for 10 reps of benching on a smith machine.  Make sure you keep a log so that you can look back and see the improvements.


----------



## Lomac (Nov 16, 2005)

Probally jumped the gun but I turn nineteen in like 8 days. Wanted to what my maxs where so I can compare them when I turn 20

So far I've only done two.
Bench - 195 (ALMOST got 205)
Squat - 235 

But I got clean and jerk today. and I'll wait till next week to do deadlifts. Hell there going up so I'm happy.


----------



## Lomac (Dec 10, 2005)

Set a new personal record
12/08/05  Final set of squats, 5 x 265 lbs.  Thats only 1.5 times bw but I'm still super pleased with how my legs are coming along.


----------



## Lomac (Jan 10, 2006)

In my Orig post I was maxing out at 180. Here 2.5 months later I'm doing sets of 180 on DB press LOL (as in two 90 lb DBs not two 180 lb dbs). My maxs have gone up SO much in the last few months I couldn't hope for more.

Estimated maxs for 1/10/06 - Age 19 - BW 185 lb
Bench 220
Squat 275 (maybe higher) 
Clean and _Press_ (I had the name wrong in orig post) 170
Deadlift ??? (haven't maxd out sinch orig post lol)


----------



## Lomac (Jan 12, 2006)

HELL YEAH. Today I did nothing but quads. I worked them more than I ever have before. 5 sets of regular squats, the last SET being 300. 2 sets of front-squats. 3 sets of seated leg press and 3 sets of leg extensions at 305 LBS!
But what I'm truly happy about is the 1rm I did _after_ all of those sets. I 1rm'd 315!. Thats 1.75 times bw. 
Course work was hell after that (8 hours on my feet) But it was all worth it.
From now on I'm going to devote 1 day a week soley to quads, Glutes and hams can be done another day.


----------



## Lomac (Jan 22, 2006)

Another leg day personal record has rolled around for me. 
Today I did 3 reps of 345 lbs. They weren't the best squats ever but what the hell, it is still 345 pounds. Ever time I do legs I feel like I could just keep going higher and higher. 
     My goal is to reach 400 lbs by the end of Feb. Not much of a goal really, I feel like I could probably do 355 or 365 right now, but by the end of Feb. I want to do one deep and good-formed squat.
If only I could catch up my weak-assed chest...still benchin 215 lbs.

Keep Lifting!


----------



## Lomac (Feb 1, 2006)

Thought I'd jot down my stats, just for some comparison. I can't wait to see where i'm at in another 3 months.

BW - 205 lbs
BF% - 12-14

1RM
Bench - 225
Squat - 355
Deadlift - 335 (Don't do these as much as I should)

In case your wondering, Yes that is 31.5 lbs in 3 months and 3 days.
squats are up well over 100 lbs in three months, 
bench is up 45 lbs
DLs are up a meager 70 lbs. But I'm gonna start doing more of them,..


----------



## Lomac (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I'll be damned. I tore the cartlige that holds the ribs together, a costochondral seperation, to be exact. Doc told me to take at least two weeks off from lifting. To hell with that, I tore my lower back up something awful doing squats some time back and just kept lifting through the pain and my back healed up fine. 
But DAMN, a injured rib isn't something I'll soon forget. 

Hurt my rib doing leg-press on a machine, was going all the way down, as in knees touching chest, and the pressure my legs put on my ribcage was enough to tear the cartlige away. You'd laugh if you heard it too, sounded like someone snapping a stick in half. it was loud

Injury date - 2.01.06 
- I'm bettin it will be three weeks till I'm healed up enough to to leg-presses at full strength,


----------



## Lomac (Feb 21, 2006)

Woohoo
On 2/20/06 I hit my goal of a 400 lb 1rm squat before the end of Feb.
It wasn't very clean or very deep but it was definitley counts (to me)
I'm so damned happy with my legs right now its pathetic.
I suspect my deadlift will hit 400 lb within the next 20 days.

P.S. my rib still fucking HURTS


----------



## Lomac (Mar 11, 2006)

3/11/06
bw - 206 
bf % (guess) 12 -- 14

I'm gonna begin cutting in nine days, But already I'm starting the transition. Eating a lot cleaner, and starting training for mountain biking season. 

Im really pleased with the weight I've put on this winter, 26 lbs and my BF% is the same or lower than in october.

Gonna be sad if I lose a lot of this when I begin to cut. 

1RM                   / 1rm as of october / gains this winter

Bench - 235 / 180 / 55
squat - 400 / 255 / 175
DL     - 375 / 265 / 110


----------

